# .dst to pdf



## Say Anything (Jun 16, 2009)

Hi, I have been learning the digitization aspect of embroidery and I ran into a question. I know most poeple need to convert from jpeg/pdf/gif etc...to .dst, but I needed to go in reverse, converting from dst to pdf... is there a software program (preferably free) that would allow me to do this? I know I could print screen and paste into photoshop, but I was hoping for a cleaner conversion. As always, thanks for the help.


----------



## scarface1899 (Aug 7, 2008)

If you print the file don't click the icon with the printer on it but instead choose print from your dropdown menu. Then you can choose with wich printer to print, then choose print to PDF.

Mostly this is installed standard if not you have to download the programm, their are several, this is one:FREE PDF Printer


----------



## Say Anything (Jun 16, 2009)

Awesome! I didn't know that. Thanks for the help! That should help out.


----------

